# Question-Analog TV, Toshiba SD-3950 DVD & streaming Netflix



## moviefan71 (Jan 19, 2014)

I’ve got an old analog TV with a coaxial cable (basic cable) connection from cox for providing TV service. No converter boxes used, & I receive basic network broadcast and local tv stations and a few additional cable channels. I use the same cable company for my internet connection home service on my PC---i.e. no wireless. 

I also have a Toshiba SD-3950 model DVD player with both the yellow video and the red & white audio connections. I use this DVD in a spare room for guests to watch DVDs.

My question is this: Is there any way I can also get my Netflix movies, (which I stream to my desktop PC) to also stream to this older TV via the Toshiba DVD player's connections? (No HDMI on either the TV or the DVD) 

Or would I have to get a converter box of some type or a blue-ray DVD player in order to take advantage of using this older analog TV for watching Netflix? 

 Thanks for any advice you can offer this rookie!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You need a device for accessing Netflix, connected to the TV. You can't stream Netflix from your computer, through the DVD player, to the TV. For that matter, you can't stream or feed anything through a DVD player as they don't have any inputs. All ports on a DVD player are output only.


----------



## moviefan71 (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok thank-you, that's what I had surmised. Then, my follow-up question was: can I stream Netflix with just the addition of a Blue-Ray DVD player to my analog TV as long if the Blue-Ray player has the yellow, red & white output connections. Or will I need to buy a converter box in addition to the Blue-Ray DVD player? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Some BR players still feature RYW connection but not many as it defeats the purpose of being a deice for high definition video. I'd suggest instead a Roku player. They are cheap even new and you can easily get a used one as the Roku3 just came out. I have a Roku2 XS in my kids' room that uses the included RYW cables and it produces a good image on their old 27" CRT TV. In the living room is another Roku2 XS connected via HDMI.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can also purchase a rca cable to coax adapter if needed so you are not limited to just rca cable. there are also other different type of adapters if needed.


----------



## moviefan71 (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks ebachus and sobeit. Just to be clear, a Roku 2 would work with an ethernet connection only (and no wireless router) plus my old analog TV with RYW connections?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Roku info here Roku 2 | Roku Streaming Player


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Mine are both wireless but yes, it's that simple.


----------

